# bodywork repair advice pls



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I had an argument with a post on my way home from peterboro, and lost. need some repairs to the rear grp cap. can anybody recommend a body shop, preferably in or near west midlands?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi des 

Sounds like you lost the argument..  was it the dreaded tail swing ? 
Sorry I can't advise on a repair shop.. 

I clipped the rear of ours on the gate post leaving the west midlands rally, fortunately it was only a repeater light and a locker catch.. plus a bit of T cutting.. :roll:


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

no, not the tail swing - just the momentary inattention! still, the post came off worse!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Des, for what its worth, I found these on Google.

http://www.thebutlerscollection.co.uk/
http://www.american-motorhomes.co.uk/about.htm
http://www.motorhomeservicegroup.co.uk/

Best of luck
Linda


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks linda!


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

any other suggestions / recommendations pls. des


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Des
I take it none of those were any good 

You could try looking here:

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/repair.shtml

Cheers

Linda


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

still looking for some help here. the grp / paint bit is easy. however, it appears that the rear end cap has pulled away from the chassis a little at the bottom. all i really need to know is - how to fix this? des.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

On another forum, I was recommended to use A R Houghton in Bloxwich (nr Walsall). I was quoted less than a third of Westcroft's price! The job was completed yesterday, entirely to my satisfaction, at a saving of over £1000! They do a lot of RV work; so were no strangers to my requirements. Thoroughly recommended. Des.


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Repairs to GRP panel*

Hi Des
I have just made a 15 in long scrape in the GRP panel on the side of my luton, I am wondering how to approach the problem as the damage does not seem to have broken through to the inside. You say that mending the GRP and painting it is no problem. Can you tell me how you would do it please. Incidentally to be really awkward the scrape runs along part of the decal.
Would be glad of your or anyone else's help.
Alan


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Alan. When I say "its no problem" I don't mean that I could fix it! I have a neighbour who is a specialist in minor repairs, so he could have done the job. I know the theory of grp repairs, but getting a good finish is the trick. My problem was how to pull the rear end cap back into position. Sorry I can't help - and even more sorry you have damaged your pride & joy. Cheers. Des.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Repairs to GRP panel*



pamal said:


> Hi Des
> I have just made a 15 in long scrape in the GRP panel on the side of my luton, I am wondering how to approach the problem as the damage does not seem to have broken through to the inside. You say that mending the GRP and painting it is no problem. Can you tell me how you would do it please. Incidentally to be really awkward the scrape runs along part of the decal.
> Would be glad of your or anyone else's help.
> Alan


Take decal off, fill in hole and get re-decal?? Panel replacement is very costly and needs to be done by a repretable repair shop.


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Repairs to GRP panel*

Thanks lads it looks a bit like dusting down the Insurance Policy and seeing how a claim might affect my premium!.
Alan


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your problem ... whatever you do do NOT go to Cannock Resprays (surprisingly in CANNOCK!) ... we had a nightmare experience with them and they were recommended by Hymer dealers ... we would never again go to them!! Good luck ..!! Ana xx


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ana
If you had yours done through insurance, is it not possible to reject the work? Or is it too late now? I would be seriously tempted to contact the insurers who presumably paid for the work and complain to them if you are not satisfied. It is not in their best interest to have paid for a sub standard job (if in fact that was the problem....)
I have noticed that you have said on a number of posts that you would recommend people did not use that repairer so I am assuming that you are seriously ticked off with the repair????

Des, glad to hear that you got your RV sorted out mate, it can be very scary when you ding one, because everyone assumes that they can quote phone numbers to you and you will pay.... Well done mate and if I were you I would put up a post with before and after pics (if possible) and then let us know who did the work, so that others can find the post in the unfortunate event thatthey need some bodywork....

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi folks. No pics either before or after. However, the "after" is "as new". Before, I had pulled the bottom of the rear end cap back about 1cm, made a small hole in the grp, and bent the aluminium moulding which holds the plastic stuff which makes the seal between the end cap and the body (subsequently sealed with mastic to finish it off). I was told by a fellow RVer who used to own a body shop that this was about 1 day's work, but was quoted about £1650 - £1750 by Westcroft (supplying dealer). I was advised by Mark on the ARVM forum to go to AR Houghton at Bloxwich for a quote, and ask to see Mick. I did this,and was given an estimate of £500 +VAT. I actually paid £590 in total, and the job is superb. They bake the paint to 70degrees, and with an RV have to do this very carefully - otherwise the side panels de-laminate. I understand that this firm does the majority of repair work for Travelworld in Telford. They certainly understand RVs. I give then 100% recommendation. Am sure they do work on other motorhomes, and are principally a commercial vehicle repairer, so nothing too large. Des.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

AR Houghton at Bloxwich for a quote, and ask to see Mick. [/quote]

hi des...do they have a website?
do they mot
and what is a grp?......ok im thick ...lol
dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
GRP = Glass Reinforced Plastic.... Usually known as fibreglass.....

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

kands said:


> Hi Dave
> GRP = Glass Reinforced Plastic.... Usually known as fibreglass.....
> 
> Hope this helps
> ...


hi keith...fibreglass! ive got loads of that but mine is corrugated.lol
hows the seats
weres me cup
dave


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

contact A R Houghton 01922 712377. des


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

[quote="lugnutt
hi keith...fibreglass! ive got loads of that but mine is corrugated.lol
hows the seats
weres me cup
dave[/quote]

Hi Dave...
Seats a absolutely awesome mate, as for your cup.... I guess it is where you left it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 99578 (Jun 7, 2006)

GypsyRose said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem ... whatever you do do NOT go to Cannock Resprays (surprisingly in CANNOCK!) ... we had a nightmare experience with them and they were recommended by Hymer dealers ... we would never again go to them!! Good luck ..!! Ana xx


 :redhotevil:


----------

